# Orange crush American or Canadian bottle



## Gramr (May 4, 2020)

I'm a canuck allways liked bottles. Today l found a crush bottle 
   I have two one is a 10oz diamond on two 'sides' so the 30's patent the one l found today is one diamond and 6oz so a original 20's patent.
    I noticed the American bottle's are 'reg July 1920' both my bottle's are 'TMRG Aug 12 1921' it is my thought that the canuck one's will have the Canadian date of trade mark registration 1921 and American a 1920 date. 
  I must add,these are my thoughts from my limited knowledge and am in no way trying to set anything 'straight' l just like bottles and information on things so one isn't guessing and can make a informed conclusion. 
 Thanks for reading


----------



## RCO (May 4, 2020)

there is a detailed article online about orange crush bottles but I'm not sure of the link , it could likely be found on google . someone who knew a lot about orange crush wrote one years ago that explains everything


----------



## Gramr (May 4, 2020)

RCO said:


> there is a detailed article online about orange crush bottles but I'm not sure of the link , it could likely be found on google . someone who knew a lot about orange crush wrote one years ago that explains everything


Actually l googled mine as l had just found it a few hours ago. New to internet but it's a library in your pocket. Unfortunately fiction an nonfiction is left to the reader. Anyway,this club came up. A fellow in the east found one identical except the date. I also happened to have a similar one in the next generation and checking it had same date l know both were canadian good chance with Ontario tied so close to states make sense you get goods crossing over. I found it interesting. Also l found a member's thread in which he had posted original bottle patents. I think the key lies in that mine say TMRG (trade mark registered?) an 1921 while the 1920 says patented.  Someone with law knowledge may know of a legal reason likely to do with the two country's laws. 
Ultimately l was curious figured someone may know why the difference so sort of 'asked' starting with my speculation. And what small info l had.


----------



## RCO (May 4, 2020)

here is a link to the article I saw on the net a while back its by someone named Michael Rosman and is extremely detailed , you should find what your looking for there 



			ORANGE CRUSH BOTTLES  - the  ‘KRINKLY’ CLEAR ones


----------



## Gramr (May 4, 2020)

RCO said:


> here is a link to the article I saw on the net a while back its by someone named Michael Rosman and is extremely detailed , you should find what your looking for there
> 
> 
> 
> ORANGE CRUSH BOTTLES  - the  ‘KRINKLY’ CLEAR ones


Thank you simple pleasures in life find something then find out about it.


----------



## Canadacan (May 6, 2020)

I highly recommend  'Krinkly' to 'Mae West' by Michael Rosman, a fellow Canadian to boot! You can find his book on ebay.
I'm not recommending just because I was a contributor!...well ok maybe a little bit!..lol
It is currently the only book on the bottles of Orange Crush available.
BTW...the three Canadian 6oz bottles came in Pat'd, TMRG, and REG....the tall slender 6oz came in REG'd only.


----------



## Gramr (May 6, 2020)

Your right! On closer look it is REG my bottles mold was well used. The short bottle was a crisp one real nice. I'll check out the book l like 'coffee table' reading. Thanks.


----------



## mrosman (May 6, 2020)

Hi - Michael Rosman here.... you have found two fairly uncommon to rare, Canadian, clear krinkly bottles - described on p.42-43 of my book on Orange Crush bottles. This trademark was unique to Canada only... bottles were dated Aug.22, 1921 and 1922... Most were 6oz. but in your picture one bottle seems so much taller - I ask - is that tall bottle a TMRG with the August date, or is it for comparison? Usually the other side (back) of these bottle did not have any embossing. This design preceded the REG/REG'D group and was short lived..... you have an uncommon too rare bottle there.


----------



## Gramr (May 6, 2020)

It's a, REG D then,aug 22 1921 other side crushy faces right it's a 6oz bottle


----------



## bottle-o-pop (May 8, 2020)

Oh, I thought you originally posted that one bottle was a 10 oz. I have never seen a 10 oz. in person. Keep it!

I certainly agree with Canadacan about mrosman's book on orange crush! If you have an interest in orange crush bottles and all the types of orange crush bottles, get the book!


----------



## tsims (Feb 9, 2022)

Gramr said:


> Thank you simple pleasures in life find something then find out about it.


Purchased a couple clear Orange Crush bottles in a package this week. They both say 6 oz but are different sizes so seems strange. Both bottles have registered Aug 1921 and dominion triangle as bottler. The taller bottle has the orange peel at top. Not really an Orange Crush collector so not sure how valuable or hard to find. Anyone out there that can comment on them for me. Thanks.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 15, 2022)

tsims said:


> Purchased a couple clear Orange Crush bottles in a package this week. They both say 6 oz but are different sizes so seems strange. Both bottles have registered Aug 1921 and dominion triangle as bottler. The taller bottle has the orange peel at top. Not really an Orange Crush collector so not sure how valuable or hard to find. Anyone out there that can comment on them for me. Thanks.


Both are Canadian. The taller of the two is later. Most are pretty common. The Reg. bottles came last before the switch to the 7oz brown.


----------

